# File sharing between XP and Vista



## Daniel90 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi, i recently bought a new laptop with vista home basic and am trying to transfer files from my old win xp proffessional laptop to my new laptop over my wireless network. My network setup is as follows:

ADSL2+ Modem/Router
-Connected (Ethernet) Dektop PC with Vista Ultimate
-Connected (Ethernet) to Belkin Wireless Router (used as a wireless access point)

Belkin Wireless Router (Access Point)
-Connected (Wireless) to XP Prof Laptop
-Connected (Wireless) to Vista Laptop

Normally i have no problem sharing files between the XP laptop and dektop pc running vista but I am getting some problems with my laptop.

Here is what I see when I click network, all computers are visable and running under the same workgroup and subnet mask.








Here are all the files I have decided to share on the XP Laptop.








Here is the problem, whenever i click any of these folders the computer does nothing for about a minute then gives me this error:









File sharing is turned ON for all computers and like I said, I have no problems sharing between the XP Laptop and Vista Desktop. How can I fix this?


----------



## Daniel90 (Apr 19, 2005)

no help ?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What firewall program are you using?

It may be easier to use a external drive to move the files


----------



## Daniel90 (Apr 19, 2005)

windows firewall and hardware firewalls on the routers. I would use an external drive but it is money wasted when i should just be able to transfer the files over the network. Like i said i have had no problems with the vista desktop and xp laptop, i'm not sure why this is happening.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

file shareing can be tough . . sometimes it just takes a reboot to get it to work.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Daniel90 said:


> windows firewall and hardware firewalls on the routers. I would use an external drive but it is money wasted when i should just be able to transfer the files over the network. Like i said i have had no problems with the vista desktop and xp laptop, i'm not sure why this is happening.


Something on the machine taht cannot be accessed is blocking you . . you just have to figure out what.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can you ping by name both ways between these systems?


----------

